# stupid ceiling fan



## usafa83 (Dec 16, 2015)

Moved into new home and went to install lighting kit on existing ceiling fan. The fan is pretty new and the light kit was a no brainer...blue to black, white to white. 

Tried two kits and lights don't work. All of the wall switches were flipped in the on position.

Strange thing is I checked the blue wire with my little circuit tester and its hot but when I wire up the light kit, lights still dont work

I don't get it

Help


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Are there more wires going to the fan??

Many times there is an additional wire on the fan to feed the light if two switches are involved for control. One switch for the fan and the other for the light. Even if the fan is controlled by one switch there will be two pull chains.....one for fan speed and one for the light. There should also be a switch to control fan rotation.......either blowing downward or upward (forward and reverse).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If done wrong it could be a SHOCKING experience. Black and blue to ceiling black, white to ceiling white, connect the two fan grounds together.


----------



## usafa83 (Dec 16, 2015)

I didn't install the ceiling fan so I'm not sure what wires are up there. Like I said, there are three switches on the wall and I don't really know if one is supposed to be for the light.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi in my opinion your going to have to take ceiling fan down to see how many wires are in the electrical box. if just one black and one white then their is only one switch then you would have to hook light and fan to the black wire.


----------



## usafa83 (Dec 16, 2015)

oscer1 said:


> hi in my opinion your going to have to take ceiling fan down to see how many wires are in the electrical box. if just one black and one white then their is only one switch then you would have to hook light and fan to the black wire.


You're probably right, I'm going to have to take the whole thing down and see what is going on.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Exactly what are the three switches for?? Do you have switch controlled wall receptacles??

Do you know the make/model of the fan?? Which light kit did you buy??


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

usafa83 said:


> You're probably right, I'm going to have to take the whole thing down and see what is going on.


*

When I moved into a new (to me at least) house, I spent an entire week rewiring ceiling fans and bathroom lights by adding a split double switch for each fan light kit and each exhaust fan in each of three bathrooms.

I can't stand the bathroom fans (as noisy as they can be!) coming on every time you turn on a light. It sure can be bothersome at night waking up anyone in range just to get a little late night relief!

Fortunately it is fairly easy to fish another single hot (black) wire up to most of these devices. and in a few cases there was already dual wiring for the two devices that simply had to be split between the 2 new switches. :grin:

A lot of the more recent light kits also have a nice remote control that can independently turn the lights on/off even if there is only a single wall switch. Some of the recent kits even have a dimmer function, as long as you are not using CFL bulbs in them!

NEVER use a dimmer on CFL bulbs unless you want to adjust for minimum smoke!! :facepalm:

*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We have 5 fan/light fixtures, two of which have remote control. I actually prefer the pull chains as SABL described in Post #2.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Corday said:


> We have 5 fan/light fixtures, two of which have remote control. I actually prefer the pull chains as SABL described in Post #2.


*Ah yes, but do you have an 83-year-old parent who has 2 bad hips living in the house??* :whistling:

:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Wizmo said:


> *Ah yes, but do you have an 83-year-old parent who has 2 bad hips living in the house??* :whistling:
> 
> :grin:


Very Long Chain Needed. :wnk:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Wouldn't that amount to elder abuse??* :rofl:


----------

